# My Husband is finally free



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

So after 4 year in the P&P business my husband finally decided all the bull**** isn't worth it. Things had gone well for a few years, but the last year things went down hill fast. Other vendors getting his bids and then him getting their "return at your own cost" because they messed up. Having to fight with the vendor management to get it corrected as he did not do the work and wasn't going to take the fall for some hack. 

Then with BLM taking over HUD, the Asons work went from several good jobs a week to zero. 

A few weeks ago we sat down and discussed the pros (not many) and cons ( to many to count) of this field of work and he agreed it was time to move on. He called the three companies he was a vendor for and explained he would no longer be doing P&P work. They understood and wished him well as did he to them. 
Insurance has been cancelled and he started a full-time job this morning as a heavy equipment operator at a Power Plant making $28 and hour with overtime if needed. 

The best thing was this past week he had several phone calls from two of the companies asking if he would reconsider as they have no vendors in the area now and just got a "boat load of work". Um nope not doing it. 

Good luck to those of you who are trying to get started in this field your going to need it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The nebie's should really pay attention to this thread!

Congrats to you and your husband. Life will be easier and more rewarding now.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear that after 4 years your husband didn't "Get it"
That's plenty of time to find better work. 
Oh well, another person who thinks this business is only about working for "Middleman" bites the dust!

Some people are Indians and some are Chiefs, your husband may be a Indian and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, I wish him luck and congratulate him on the new job!


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

$28/hr is nothing to thumb a nose up to. I assume that this job comes with insurance (The health insurance you pay for and not the business insurance you're raped for), and I'm sure the power company also has some sort of retirement fund. All together, he's making more in a year than most of the newbies make in 3 years.

Congrats on getting it right.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Another middle man didn't bite the dust, he just wised up like a lot of us should do. Congrats on the new job. Start enjoying your weekends!

One question; Are the 3 companies paid up? If not then the charge backs may start rolling in. Hope that doesn't happen.....


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

G 3 said:


> $28/hr is nothing to thumb a nose up to. I assume that this job comes with insurance (The health insurance you pay for and not the business insurance you're raped for), and I'm sure the power company also has some sort of retirement fund. All together, he's making more in a year than most of the newbies make in 3 years.
> 
> Congrats on getting it right.


I have health insurance though my job so he doesn't have to get it. They have a 401K they match 100%, life insurance for him and me at no cost, free rubbish disposal as it is a waste to energy plant, guarantee 5% raise yearly, Christmas bonus. Yea they have a lot of good things. 

He is very excited.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

safeguard dropout said:


> Another middle man didn't bite the dust, he just wised up like a lot of us should do. Congrats on the new job. Start enjoying your weekends!
> 
> One question; Are the 3 companies paid up? If not then the charge backs may start rolling in. Hope that doesn't happen.....


 Yes they are 100%.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that after 4 years your husband didn't "Get it"
> That's plenty of time to find better work.
> Oh well, another person who thinks this business is only about working for "Middleman" bites the dust!
> 
> Some people are Indians and some are Chiefs, your husband may be a Indian and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, I wish him luck and congratulate him on the new job!


He did get it and he refused to be pushed around by both the nationals and regionals. They didn't like that fact that he wouldn't drive 2 hours one way for a $100 job. It was just him, he had no helper and all the work he did was done faster and better than those that have crews. We've seen the work done by others and we couldn't figure out how they were getting paid for it.

I had tried to get work with the realtors in the area, but the need for a P&P or REO person wasn't there. Most of the homes for sale were being lived in and maintained by the owners. If it was a foreclosed home then they were already signed up with a national P&P company and didn't want to change.
As for the banks they were also stuck on using the nationals for any P&P work. 


He had a lot of equipment before he started in P&P so his overhead was not big. What little he had to purchase he can sell. 

It was interesting while it lasted. We know his nephew who was the reason he started doing this has been put into bankruptcy because of it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> Yes they are 100%.


Perfect way to exit the industry!
Good luck (although I doubt you'll need it)


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

Congrats! That is great news! Enjoy those mythical weekends I hear about!


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

sixxgunner said:


> Congrats! That is great news! Enjoy those mythical weekends I hear about!


The weekend was wonderful. We finally got to ride the Harley and put real miles on it. The darn thing was bought new in 2010 and only had 842 miles put on it in 6 years. We put almost 300 miles on it this weekend.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> The weekend was wonderful. We finally got to ride the Harley and put real miles on it. The darn thing was bought new in 2010 and only had 842 miles put on it in 6 years. We put almost 300 miles on it this weekend.



Awesome!!!!


----------



## emc (Jun 22, 2016)

For those of you reading this post. If you leave a client and they "back charge" you for work. File a suit for that money.

Depending on your state this is how it typically works:

They have to offer you a chance to fix your "errors". As well as give due notice to you of those errors. Meaning within a month of completion typically or less when it comes to things that grow... like grass and mold. Claiming you have missed weeds when more grew in that 30 days is likely going to smear their name in court... Unless you did miss a bunch a QC got dated pics.

They have to prove they are at a loss and/or did not get paid for your "error". If they did get paid then they owe you regardless of how bad you are at your job. That 30 days of waiting on pay is for QC, part of their processing. They won't get paid if they are QC declined.

The error must comply with the order. They can't complain about debris and leaves ect... if you are there for grass... 


Things to keep in mind when you give your 2 week notice.


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't know.... I was making $50/hr at Boeing as an engineer. I started doing this and have not looked back. Even in our slow months I am able to make more than I did as an engineer. Things have slowed down quite a bit out here in the Pacific Northwest though. Volume has dropped and pricing has dropped as you all know. I am not sure if this industry will every recover. I have been doing it for a couple of years and I think I have the hang of it. But reading a lot of your posts has me rethinking some of my tactics. I started as a sub and cut my teeth learning what to do in the field. Then I just cut him and went direct to the nationals. Just wish the work volume was up. Our scores are always perfect with very little kickback and I have only been charge backed once for like $200.


----------

